# Reference material



## Daren

Let's compile a list of links (or books, any source of reference) wood-woodworking-tool related.
I think we should enter the subject in the title of your post. If it is about finishing for example, use that as a title. If it is just general, that is fine too. Tell us what you got out of the material as sort of an overview for someone else researching the same topic.
I will post a few of my book marks I refer to when needed, please add yours.


Here is a great one this guy (Paul Hinds) has went to major effort to compile 1000's of pictures of wood species. http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/indextotal.htm

This is more tree related, but thats where lumber comes from :P . For you woodworkers that may want to have your own lumber milled, this is a tree id link. You never know, the neighbor may be cutting down a tree that would make some great projects.
https://www.arborday.org/trees/whattree/


I have allergic reactions to some woods, others do too. A toxic wood list. http://www.mimf.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Daren

A wood ''hardness'' is handy to know sometimes.

https://www.sizes.com/units/janka.htm


----------



## Daren

A couple links on air drying wood/lumber:
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplrn/fplrn268.pdf

http://nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/rp/rp_nc228.pdf


.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daren

Wood Moisture Charts/Calculators:

Equilibrium Moisture Content (EMC) of wood dried/stored ''outside''=unheated/non air conditioned space. 
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplrn/fplrn268.pdf

Wood Equilibrium Moisture Content table and calculator based on temperature and relative humidity.
http://www.csgnetwork.com/emctablecalc.html


----------



## Daren

Hardwood lumber grades 
https://www.sizes.com/materials/lumberHard.htm

Softwood lumber grades 
https://www.sizes.com/materials/lumberSoft.htm

Plywood grades 
https://www.sizes.com/materials/plywood_softwood.htm


----------



## Daren

Wood damaging bug ID links:
http://www.upcrc.com/guides/wdamage/dwood.htm
http://www.entomology.wisc.edu/insectid/wood-attk.php


----------



## Kenbo

A great source for great people and great wood trades.


Thanks for the links Daren. This is a great thread and I will be sure to post any other references that I might come across.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## BarbS

*A Library of Book Reviews*

For over ten years I've been writing Woodworker's Book Reviews on WoodCentral.com. it's a long list of classics covering everything from architecture and home remodeling, to carving, wood joinery, tool selection, work benches, and almost every subject from flat work to round. I don't rate the books, just try to guide a buyer as to what it covers and what it does not. Enjoy.

Wood Central Book Reviews: 

 http://www.woodcentral.com/books/books.shtml

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davidgiul

Thanks Daren for compiling the list.
A good book on finishing wood is,"Understanding Wood Finishing", by Bob Flexner.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks

Daren said:


> Let's compile a list of links (or books, any source of reference) wood-woodworking-tool related.
> I think we should enter the subject in the title of your post. If it is about finishing for example, use that as a title. If it is just general, that is fine too. Tell us what you got out of the material as sort of an overview for someone else researching the same topic.
> I will post a few of my book marks I refer to when needed, please add yours.
> 
> 
> Here is a great one this guy (Paul Hinds) has went to major effort to compile 1000's of pictures of wood species. http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/indextotal.htm
> 
> This is more tree related, but thats where lumber comes from :P . For you woodworkers that may want to have your own lumber milled, this is a tree id link. You never know, the neighbor may be cutting down a tree that would make some great projects. http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/map/zonemap.cfm
> 
> I have allergic reactions to some woods, others do too. A toxic wood list. http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm



We are both on to the same idea I think my woodchuck brother - see my post here http://woodbarter.com/threads/books-videos-and-articles-forum-possibility.25553/

I am wondering how we go about getting something like this set up at Woodbarter as I am new and not sure who would be the best person responsible for such a thing - but I have seen a lot of interest in this topic.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mauser

A couple I think everyone should read

Understanding Wood
By R. Bruce Hoadley

Woodworker
By Sam Maloof

The Soul of a Tree
By George Nakashima

Worker in Wood
James Krenov

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks

Mauser said:


> A couple I think everyone should read
> 
> Understanding Wood
> By R. Bruce Hoadley
> 
> Woodworker
> By Sam Maloof
> 
> The Soul of a Tree
> By George Nakashims
> 
> Working in Wood
> James Krenov


Great choices!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Mauser said:


> A couple I think everyone should read
> 
> Understanding Wood
> By R. Bruce Hoadley
> 
> Woodworker
> By Sam Maloof
> 
> The Soul of a Tree
> By George Nakashims
> 
> Working in Wood
> James Krenov



I have them all and cannot argue. Great choices. I do question your math abilities though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeff M.

I got a ton of woodworking books on pdf.
Joinery- from Japanese to Dovetails
The Hand Plane Book
How to Make Wood Tools- a great book from I think the 50's
The Toolbox Book - Jim Toplin writes about the history of the tool box, various styles, design aspects, the whole works,
The Workbench Book - Scott Landis in a similar fashion to the tool box book only with workbenches
and lots of other neat books on Furniture, Instruments, and more plans than I will ever be able to make.
I am a one man library, lol! But all on PDF.

Oh my biggest find so far is Andre' Jacob Roubo's Book - To Make as Perfectly Possible.!!! 
Hoping to get his other two books over the next couple months. 



Sorry Guys at the moment I am still trying to figure out how to delete this post. I can't understand why there is no delete button at the bottom, but after thinking about it and discussing it I chose to remove the books/pdf's that I listed cause they are copyrighted and I would not want to cause any trouble for WoodBarter , I hope everyone understands.

Thank You Jeff

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## norman vandyke

Templates for Stanley hand plane totes. 
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=63262

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man, I forgot all about this. I need to sticky it, then go through it and fix the links.


----------



## ripjack13

Ah...it's already a sticky already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

A lot of the links aren't clickable...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> then go through it and fix the links.





Tony said:


> A lot of the links aren't clickable...


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. Links are fixed....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

